# Anyone here have a Short tailed opossum?



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just aquired 2 babies. One is 2 months one is 3 months and neither are tame at all. They are in seperate tanks. I understand they will fight. Neither baby has tried to bite but they are terrified of me. I want to know if anyone has any experience with them. How difficult are they to tame, I don't mind taking my time as long as it pays off in the end.


----------

